# Hard boil or soft boil egg??



## Skinnykid (Apr 8, 2014)

I wanna know which egg is better for bulking phase...I'm doing my bulking phase now.
Any easy food to cook while bulking phase?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Whichever one you can eat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Tough to mess-up either one. Agree with Doc - eat whichever you prefer.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

Eat the egg.  Cook the chicken.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Apr 8, 2014)

I eat both just to switch it up a little.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 9, 2014)

Pb&j.......


----------



## martyn.shaw.75 (Apr 15, 2014)

Egg whites with a scoot of protein powder


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 15, 2014)

Neither one is better than the other. Its a matter of which one You prefer to eat. But they are your best source of protein and they're cheap. Eat a lot of them.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 15, 2014)

Protien pancakes are my favorite breakfast. 
1 whole egg 2 whites and 3 scoops of protien or until it's the right thickness.
Good shit even my son loves them.


----------

